

Pd2pg: Open-source tool for PagerDuty analytics with Postgres - cpach
https://stripe.com/blog/pagerduty-analytics-with-pd2pg

======
pvh
Awesome to see this. We have a similar tool we built here at Heroku called
"rearview" but right now the source has a bunch of heroku-specific cruft like
out oauth service baked in.

We should release it too. Intelligent pager analysis is the key to operational
improvement!

